# Looking for a solid pair of studio monitors under $600, not happy with Mackie C3



## gohrev (Apr 21, 2022)

Hi everyone,

My Mackie C3 aren't the best speakers to work with — branded as 'multimedia monitors', I should have known better. The upper bass is honky, the treble struggling, virtually no lower bass audible. Going on Amazon reading reviews feels like going down the rabbit hole in Alice in Wonderland; so I was hoping to look for some good suggestions here 

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## GregSilver (Apr 21, 2022)

I've sold my JBL305s in favour of some Presonus R80 and couldn't be happier. Awesome speakers for that price. I checked them against Adam A7x and preferred the R80.


----------



## gohrev (Apr 23, 2022)

GregSilver said:


> I've sold my JBL305s in favour of some Presonus R80 and couldn't be happier. Awesome speakers for that price. I checked them against Adam A7x and preferred the R80.


Thank you, they do look real good! I'll read up on them


----------



## Kent (Apr 23, 2022)

gohrev said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My Mackie C3 aren't the best speakers to work with — branded as 'multimedia monitors', I should have known better. The upper bass is honky, the treble struggling, virtually no lower bass audible. Going on Amazon reading reviews feels like going down the rabbit hole in Alice in Wonderland; so I was hoping to look for some good suggestions here
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!




These are by far the best monitors at their price-point, in my experience. (SO much better than, say, a cheap Adam!)


some informational links:

https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/kali-audio-5







Kali IN-5 Studio Monitor Review


Copied from my website so some of the formatting may not transfer very well. You're welcome to read the review there, in that case: https://www.erinsaudiocorner.com/loudspeakers/kali_in-5/ Kali Audio IN-5 3-Way Studio Monitor Review Wednesday, Apr 14, 2021 Foreword / YouTube Video Review...



www.audiosciencereview.com




(the YT video above is from this thread)


----------



## gohrev (Apr 23, 2022)

Thank you @Kent I also skimmed through that thread you linked, and I read the parting notes with great attention. It really does sound like an excellent monitor.


----------



## davidson (Apr 23, 2022)

Dynaudio BM5 mkiii are the best I've ever heard at that price. RRP may be higher, but you should be able to pick a used pair up for around your budget.


----------



## GtrString (Apr 23, 2022)

I like the Focal Alpha 65's. Balanced, open, revealing and translates well.


----------



## Scottyb (Apr 23, 2022)

Yamaha HS5 or 7 are wonderful but also don't discount the MKII versions of the JBL Series. They are actually slightly more transparent with their highs vs the Yamahas and are a killer bargain usually!


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm really happy with my Presonus Eris 3.5. If you have a decent subwoofer, you'll be set.


----------



## Scottyb (Apr 23, 2022)

JamelaBanderson said:


> I'm really happy with my Presonus Eris 3.5. If you have a decent subwoofer, you'll be set.


Keep in mind the I/O differences on the Presonus 3.5 btw. Might be better going for the Eris E5 or the XT version so you get XLR. Still super cheap!


----------



## hlecedre (Apr 23, 2022)

I understand what you mean by reading Amazon reviews. Reviews are so subjective because It all depends on the person's expectations which are driven by their goals (or lack of). Are you a consumer of music? Then, listen to the Amazon reviews. Creators of music don't buy their monitors from Amazon. Consumers do. So, know what your goals are first. If you are a creator of music, then it's likely you will approach studio monitors as a tool to reflect the truth of your audio/mixes. And, finding that right "tool" should be first priority, not it's price. Before I had the money to buy the setup I have now, I used a pair of Alesis Monitor Ones with the RA-100 for over 20 years and they served me well. Ironically, when you do upgrade to a pair of $3,000 monitors they will only serve to put a microscope on your work--not enhance it. So, honesty with yourself about your abilities to mix and write will also be crucial. On the other hand, if you are just a hobbyist then I'm sure the above recommendations already mentioned would work just fine.


----------



## cel4145 (Apr 23, 2022)

The original Kali LP-6 are on closeout for $119 now that version 2 has come out


https://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/kali-audio-lp-6-lone-pine-65-inch-studio-monitor-each



They would be a huge upgrade overs the Mackie CR3s.


----------



## gohrev (Apr 23, 2022)

hlecedre said:


> I understand what you mean by reading Amazon reviews. (respectfully snipped) On the other hand, if you are just a hobbyist then I'm sure the above recommendations already mentioned would work just fine.


Very wise advice, @hlecedre


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Apr 23, 2022)

I like my Yamaha HS8s


----------



## gohrev (Apr 23, 2022)

KALI LP6 is growing on me, the more I read about it…


----------



## sundrowned (Apr 23, 2022)

Kali LP6 is an incredible speaker for the price but has a very loud hiss that makes it unsuitable for nearfield monitoring. IMO. Others disagree.


----------



## cedricm (Apr 23, 2022)

In this price range, Fluid Audio is worth considering.








Fluid Audio FX80 - Point Source Studio Monitor


FX80 - Class D Bi-Amplified (60w/50w) 8" coaxial 2-way w/ freq. resp. from 35Hz to 22KHz, front firing port, and mounting points for Atmos systems.




www.fluidaudio.com


----------



## branshen (Apr 23, 2022)

I Have the Kali LP6 and am very happy with them. Some users report a hiss, but mine are pretty quiet. Best to get from a retailer with a good return policy.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 23, 2022)

gohrev said:


> KALI LP6 is growing on me, the more I read about it…


They are killer. As far as the hiss goes, I can only hear it if the A/C is not running and I lean over to within about a foot of them. From my usual sitting position, I never hear it.


----------



## cel4145 (Apr 23, 2022)

branshen said:


> I Have the Kali LP6 and am very happy with them. Some users report a hiss, but mine are pretty quiet. Best to get from a retailer with a good return policy.



I got my LP-6 from Musicians Friend that has that deal. And they were shipped from a Guitar Center in my state. Not sure if you can walk them into a Guitar Center for a return, but Musician's Friend is a subsidiary of theirs.


----------



## Kent (Apr 23, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> Kali LP6 is an incredible speaker for the price but has a very loud hiss that makes it unsuitable for nearfield monitoring. IMO. Others disagree.


Yeah, I’d stick with the ‘second wave’ of the IN series — IN5 (there are no ‘versions’, it’s already next-gen) and IN8 V2.


----------



## HCMarkus (Apr 23, 2022)

I have Dynaudio BM5s and like them (with a sub). I also have the very reasonably priced Tannoy (Behringer) Gold 8 (with a bypassable sub) and like them, too. Coaxial speakers just seem to translate well for me. If not using a sub, the 8" woofer still does a pretty darn good job with low end. You can buy them from Thomann and save a fair amount, putting them just about within your price range.


----------



## gohrev (Apr 24, 2022)

I do have to say, you guys aren't making it any easier by suggesting a different brand in every new reply


----------



## gohrev (Apr 24, 2022)

Kent said:


> Yeah, I’d stick with the ‘second wave’ of the IN series — IN5 (there are no ‘versions’, it’s already next-gen) and IN8 V2.


Do you think the difference between "IN8" and "IN8 2nd Wave" is big enough to justify paying €$100 more? I just spotted a good deal for the IN8 (1st edition), but I don't want to end up _penny wise, pound foolish_

to add: I always, and I mean always, have something playing when I'm behind the computer — so I wonder if the hiss issue will be that noticeable to me? Maybe when I'm composing and nothing is playing for a few seconds…


----------



## Kent (Apr 24, 2022)

gohrev said:


> Do you think the difference between "IN8" and "IN8 2nd Wave" is big enough to justify paying €$100 more? I just spotted a good deal for the IN8 (1st edition), but I don't want to end up _penny wise, pound foolish_
> 
> to add: I always, and I mean always, have something playing when I'm behind the computer — so I wonder if the hiss issue will be that noticeable to me? Maybe when I'm composing and nothing is playing for a few seconds…


Yes, there are a number of improvements that make the second wave far superior


----------



## gohrev (Apr 24, 2022)

Damn


----------



## cel4145 (Apr 24, 2022)

gohrev said:


> Do you think the difference between "IN8" and "IN8 2nd Wave" is big enough to justify paying €$100 more? I just spotted a good deal for the IN8 (1st edition), but I don't want to end up _penny wise, pound foolish_
> 
> to add: I always, and I mean always, have something playing when I'm behind the computer — so I wonder if the hiss issue will be that noticeable to me? Maybe when I'm composing and nothing is playing for a few seconds…



The problem with such evaluations is that each individual bases them on their disposable income and the opportunity cost of spending the money. 

If that $100 difference means much to you, understand that even the 1st gen LP-6 that are on sale will be light years better than the CR3. And anything you buy above that in the Kali line will be a much, much smaller incremental improvement over those LP-6.

Having demoed the CR3 myself at one point, you are right that they are multimedia speakers and not studio monitors. And I can guarantee you that you would be extremely excited about the difference between them and the first gen LP-6. 

So spend what you're comfortable spending. You aren't going to be disappointed with what you get from Kali. Stick with your original budget. Avoid the upgraditis itch of pushing your budget up if it's a burden to you to spend more.


----------



## gohrev (Apr 24, 2022)

cel4145 said:


> The problem with such evaluations is that each individual bases them on their disposable income and the opportunity cost of spending the money.
> 
> If that $100 difference means much to you, understand that even the 1st gen LP-6 that are on sale will be light years better than the CR3. And anything you buy above that in the Kali line will be a much, much smaller incremental improvement over those LP-6.
> 
> ...


I feel like hugging you.

No, seriously — great advice and thank you for helping me to maintain focus and perspective


----------



## gohrev (Apr 24, 2022)

I am now considering getting the Kali LP-6 2nd Wave + Sonarworks Reference (inc. microphone), which will hopefully help me to put the recently delivered bass traps and wall pads to good use 

It's a great deal, and a massive upgrade from my CR3 set.

Just yesterday I listened to my portfolio on a new pair of headphones (Sony WH-1000XM3, with ANC) — and I couldn't believe how dull some parts sound, because I was relying too much on the CR3's poor performance in the lower range!


----------



## muk (Apr 24, 2022)

audiosciencereview.com is a good resource. They run a standardized, scientific test alongside a subjective preference score. Not the largest database yet, but they have some speakers tested in all budget categories. You'll know what you get with the tested ones.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 24, 2022)

Multimedia usually means “computer speakers”. Then there really is no sense in getting expensive speakers unless you have a treated room, otherwise it’s pointless and a cheaper pair will do. Technically, as long as the monitors reproduce the essential frequencies, then you should be able to mix on them BUT…you need to know how they sound. People that mix on the same speakers for a long time are used to them even if they’re not great and know how they’re suppose to sound to translate well. NS10s are a good example of this. Price also equates to quality of components, not just in sound…so if you plan on keeping your monitors for a few years, then worth spending for a reliable pair..however there’s nothing wrong with the JBL 305s and others in that same price category. I’ve used the IK Micro Monitors and they work quite well.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 24, 2022)

gohrev said:


> Do you think the difference between "IN8" and "IN8 2nd Wave" is big enough to justify paying €$100 more? I just spotted a good deal for the IN8 (1st edition), but I don't want to end up _penny wise, pound foolish_
> 
> to add: I always, and I mean always, have something playing when I'm behind the computer — so I wonder if the hiss issue will be that noticeable to me? Maybe when I'm composing and nothing is playing for a few seconds…


To save $100 it’s not worth it unless you really can’t stretch it. If it were half the cost, maybe, but not for that little difference.


----------



## cel4145 (Apr 24, 2022)

gohrev said:


> I am now considering getting the Kali LP-6 2nd Wave + Sonarworks Reference (inc. microphone), which will hopefully help me to put the recently delivered bass traps and wall pads to good use
> 
> It's a great deal, and a massive upgrade from my CR3 set.
> 
> Just yesterday I listened to my portfolio on a new pair of headphones (Sony WH-1000XM3, with ANC) — and I couldn't believe how dull some parts sound, because I was relying too much on the CR3's poor performance in the lower range!



You'll have to come back and tell us what you think of the Kali's


----------



## gohrev (Apr 24, 2022)

jaketanner said:


> To save $100 it’s not worth it unless you really can’t stretch it. If it were half the cost, maybe, but not for that little difference.


Ah, but where does one draw the line?


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 26, 2022)

gohrev said:


> Ah, but where does one draw the line?


Well, $100 to me doesn’t justify the spec difference. If the improvements were minor or just cosmetic, probably , but if the gen 2 have better tech (as they should), then it’s worth the little difference. The question then to ask is: is the difference between the two worth the $100 to you?


----------



## Tronam (May 25, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> Kali LP6 is an incredible speaker for the price but has a very loud hiss that makes it unsuitable for nearfield monitoring. IMO. Others disagree.


This was an issue affecting a range of LP6 batches with serial numbers EX7D20010030-
EX7D21020999. PreSonus says later batch revisions feature updated transformers to eliminate the hissing.


----------



## gohrev (May 26, 2022)

I wanted to report back to you all: 

So far, I have been very, very happy with my *Kali LP6 2nd Wave *monitors. Beautiful detail, rich bass, solid mids.


----------



## Laddy (May 26, 2022)

gohrev said:


> I wanted to report back to you all:
> 
> So far, I have been very, very happy with my *Kali LP6 2nd Wave *monitors. Beautiful detail, rich bass, solid mids.


Yeah, me too. And there is no hiss.


----------



## Kent (May 26, 2022)

gohrev said:


> I wanted to report back to you all:
> 
> So far, I have been very, very happy with my *Kali LP6 2nd Wave *monitors. Beautiful detail, rich bass, solid mids.


Second wave Kalis are great!


----------

